# electric wire decorator conduit



## analogmusicman (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm looking for some kind of conduit that would run on the upper wall near the ceiling and would look nice (as nice as such a thing could be I guess) I just don't know what to look for online. something that would contain "romex" would do. I think running regular conduit would look like horse-poop!

tnx,


----------



## nealtw (Jan 5, 2017)

Have a look at post 21, is that what you had in mind.
http://www.houserepairtalk.com/showthread.php?t=22016&page=2


----------



## Sparky617 (Jan 6, 2017)

A recent episode of Ask This Old House had a product on like this:  http://www.cableorganizer.com/raceway-crown/


----------



## havasu (Jan 6, 2017)

Seems that is for low voltage cables only Sparky.


----------



## Sparky617 (Jan 6, 2017)

I haven't seen the episode of ATOH yet it is on the DVR, the product I linked to does say low voltage.  I think ATOH had one that was OK for line voltage too.  Not sure though.  I looked on their web page but could only find products from TOH not ATOH.


----------



## Sparky617 (Jan 6, 2017)

You could use wiremold raceway and cover it with crown molding.


----------



## Sparky617 (Jan 6, 2017)

Here is another one, it doesn't say it is limited to low voltage.  I'm not up to date on the electrical code so I'll leave that to the guys that actually earn a living wiring.

http://www.cabletiesandmore.com/3-5-foam-crown-moldings.php


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 6, 2017)

In my home theater I had bunches of cables and wires I needed to run around the room for the projector and speakers. I wanted a wire race way I could access any time to add or replace cables as needed. All my equipment was located in one tall stacked built in. I made my own raceway all made from regular lumber yard moldings and trim strips that I put up one piece at a time building out from the wall. it is open at the top. My ceiling in the room is flat black and I painted the raceway to match the ceiling. The last thing I added was a rope light and it adds a nice effect as a up light. 

Here is a sketch of kind of what I built. This was my original plan but I simplified it a little. 

At my old house I did a crown almost like this in the kitchen I didn&#8217;t want the same old building center crown everyone else had. That one I didn&#8217;t need any wires so I just used trim pieces to make a crown. The more shadow lines the better.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 6, 2017)

http://www.cableorganizer.com/surface-raceways/latching.html


----------



## analogmusicman (Jan 12, 2017)

nealtw said:


> http://www.cableorganizer.com/surface-raceways/latching.html



ok.that's it. thanks for all the suggestions. that'll hide my 14-3 along the wall.

tnx,


----------



## nealtw (Jan 12, 2017)

Let us know how it works out.


----------

